
GiftsApp - giftsapp
https://www.giftsapp.com/app
======
giftsapp
GiftsApp is a unique app that allows users to send millions of gifts and
flowers without knowing their recipients’ addresses. Any social app, such as
Facebook, Snapchat, WhatsApp, Tinder, Email, Messages, Slack, and etc, can
deliver the link with your personalized gift to the lucky recipient, even at
the last minute.

